# ipw2200-ap

## hawking

Hi friends,

I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG wireless card and I want to build a wireless access point.The normal ipw2200 package doesn't support master mode so I have installed ipw2200-ap modules and now setting master mode works fine but I am rather new to wireless networking and there doesn't seem to be any useful info about how to setup a wireles access point with such drivers on google.

Here are my problems:

I can't set power management on .I don't know why this happens but iwconfig eth1 power on gives operation not permitted.This is most probably because the drivers don't support power management.This is the output of my iwconfig eth1:

eth1      radio off  ESSID: off/any  

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

I didn't find a way to turn the radio on.Also when setting essid I get an Invalid argument error but it's set anyway.I'll appreciate any help on how to configure this card to work as an access point so that some other client can connect to it.For more clarity here are the modules that I'm using that come with the ipw2200-ap package:

"ieee80211_crypt ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211 ipw2200"

Regards,

Ali Polatel

----------

## thomasa88

hi, havent tried the ipw2200-ap but to turn the power on

check that the hardware switch is on

iwconfig eth1 txpower on (as root)  :Wink: 

----------

